# On The Government Medical Colleges Bandwagon



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

The wait's finally over. The merit lists for the government medical colleges are out. Those who made it, do share which college you'll be joining.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Punjab Medical College Alhamdulilah


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations, Jamal. That's great.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

sheikh zayed med clg lahore


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome! Congos, Emma! I'm deliberating between FJ and SKZNMC. So we might be in the same college. :')


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

yayy chose skbz!lol then i'll know someone before i go to the clg


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Over-sea's seats im guessing?


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Not me. I'm on open merit. My aggregate's above 87 so I get to choose if I want to move SKZNMC above FJ in my preference list, thanks to the whole fees fiasco.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, I see. Well thats great, do apply for SKBZ


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm a little confused right now. Cuz FJ's really well known through out the world and SKZNMC is relatively new. *sigh*


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

The fact is though, your degree is from UHS regardless where you study from. Outside of Pakistan this will thus distinguish you negligibly from a candidate from literally any other UHS-affiliated college. Keeping that in mind, FJ is good but Gangaram hospital is dilapidated, and due to Shaikh Zayeds relative independence previously on fee matters, the building and hospital are in much better shape.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Over-sea's seats im guessing?


yup, i got admission on the SFS seats


----------



## Anzaa (Nov 13, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> The fact is though, your degree is from UHS regardless where you study from. Outside of Pakistan this will thus distinguish you negligibly from a candidate from literally any other UHS-affiliated college. Keeping that in mind, FJ is good but Gangaram hospital is dilapidated, and due to Shaikh Zayeds relative independence previously on fee matters, the building and hospital are in much better shape.


Skzmdc - punjab university degree
Fj - UHS degree

- - - Updated - - -



izzamughal said:


> I'm a little confused right now. Cuz FJ's really well known through out the world and SKZNMC is relatively new. *sigh*


Both are equally good. 
Skzmdc has really good faculty. Competent and concerned professors.
Fj is as you know famous and well known  best of luck in choosing!


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought skbz was under uhs? If its not then how come its in the uhs prospectus?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

It has come under UHS now, hasn't it? As of 2013?


----------



## Anzaa (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh sorry my mistake! Both Fj and Skzmdc degree is of punjab university. 
Rest of the govt. Colleges have uhs degree. K.e is also a separate university.
All are affiliated with uhs. But degree is of punjab university in Skzmdc and Fj.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

^That is true.

Students from SKZMDC, FJ and even KE do not receive a degree from UHS but instead from their own respective colleges.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Sargodha Medical College.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Farheen (Nov 10, 2013)

What's the fee for SKZMDC?

- - - Updated - - -

And how can I apply for it? I got in fj.

- - - Updated - - -

How can you guys say both fj and SKZMDC comes under pu?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Farheen said:


> How can you guys say both fj and SKZMDC comes under pu?


Their papers are set by Punjab University, hence the degree too is affiliated to PU. 
Examinations for the rest of the government colleges (except KE) are set by UHS.


----------



## Farheen (Nov 10, 2013)

To all girls out there who are torn between FJMC and SKZNMC. I'd say, FJMC is a better place if you wanna go abroad because usually two medical colleges of Pakistan are known world wide, they are KEMU and FJMC. 
I know Sir Ganga Ram Hospital is the old one and Shaikh zayed would be in a much much better shape for now but eventually, it's gonna fade too and the only thing left with you would be the reputation of your college. Anyway, goodluck buddies


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

ahahahaa. i cant believe you guys are so excited about sheikh zaid medidal college ( SKZMDC !!NOT SZMBC OR SCDSNVBDF). Im a 2nd year student there myself and trust me the college is terrible. the hospital is good but the college life is pretty messed up and dont even get me started about the tiny campus.
i WOULDN'T come here if i had to do it all over agian....


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> ahahahaa. i cant believe you guys are so excited about sheikh zaid medidal college ( SKZMDC !!NOT SZMBC OR SCDSNVBDF). Im a 2nd year student there myself and trust me the college is terrible. the hospital is good but the college life is pretty messed up and dont even get me started about the tiny campus.
> i WOULDN'T come here if i had to do it all over agian....


Yes but when you got admitted, was the fee rs. 20,000 per annum?


----------



## Anzaa (Nov 13, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> yup, i got admission on the SFS seats


Hey! Have you deposited the fee already????


----------

